
Ask HN: Can media stop live broadcasts? - quietthrow
Or are they required by law to conduct it?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.washingtonpost.com&#x2F;lifestyle&#x2F;media&#x2F;the-media-must-stop-live-broadcasting-trumps-dangerous-destructive-coronavirus-briefings&#x2F;2020&#x2F;03&#x2F;21&#x2F;b8a2a440-6b7c-11ea-9923-57073adce27c_story.html
======
rolph
its thier equipment they can shut it off if they want but that would be
promoting ignorance of the total situation, and thats where despots will
thrive

~~~
quietthrow
But today increasing the despots are living via media - twitter, Facebook and
major news outlets. Basically in this case his physical rallies stopped but he
is continuing the same by having daily live sessions. Berating news reporters
and media outlets and getting away with which strengthens himself in the eyes
of his followers thst he is the chosen one

In other words if nobody could hear him or very very few people could hear
them then the damage would be that less right?

~~~
rolph
yes that means we can see and hear the situation.

if people cant see smoke and mirrors right in front of them, thats
unfortunate, without media coverage those who can see what is happening
wouldnt see the problem developing, it would just suddenly show up on your
doorstep

------
Fjolsvith
No one taking into account he runs the Emergency Broadcast System. He can
still get his message out.

